# No Asian Carp Found in Western Lake Erie



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

After a week of intensive electrofishing and gill netting activities in Sandusky Bay, Maumee Bay and their main tributaries, officials have found no bighead or silver Asian carps in western Lake Erie.More...

More...


----------

